# Male or Female?



## ILLOTRTM

There may already be a thread like this, but I haven't seen it. I'm always messing up who's a girl and who's a guy, so tell me here!

Myself, I'm 100% American female.


----------



## Ithrynluin

mail,oops male


----------



## Uminya

Try this thread 

I confess! <--- Now invalid link.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Thanks! Well, I would still like to see the votes come in so I can see what the majority is here at the forum.


----------



## Adrastea

Yes it will be interesting, I can remember awhile back we had this kinda thread and it was like 7 girls and 14 boys, I always find that we don't have enough females on this Forum. But times have changed since then, and I have seen many more females around these days.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

Ok, I voted. I'm in both threads... I also think a poll is a fun idea so that's why. Oh, I'm a girl - pretty obvious I should think.


----------



## Popqueen62

yeah, but no one's is more obvious than mine, thank you very much.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

No way! Mine's ultra super mega obviou...oh... wait....


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

I just noticed that ithrynluin is supposed to be my keeper....  Why wasn't I told?


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Huh? Oh well. Nine to nine right now. Get people to vote on this, it's got me curious....


----------



## Nenya Evenstar

To clear up your confusion:

This is Nenya, the Ring of Adamant, and I am its keeper...

ithrynluin's sig.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

OH! Ok... I see now....


----------



## Ramagna

This forum has a nice female percentage, don't
you think?

... I'm male...


----------



## Elu Thingol

male


----------



## Ponte

I'm male.


----------



## DGoeij

Tweens Tweens Tweens!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, sorry, I'm male.


----------



## Lord Tuor

I'm male


----------



## Grond

Male


----------



## Legolam

DGoeij, I see you're doing an excellent job of promoting the Tweens again!

Oh, and I'm female, despite being almost identical to Legoman (apparently)


----------



## Legolas_lover12

the link to the thread didn't work. so i voted on this thread. i'm female. as it should be obvious. oh sorry it's ILLOTRTM's JOB TO POINT OUT THE OBVIOUS


----------



## ILLOTRTM

I was just curious about what kind of percentage of male/female there are here, though I'm sure that not EVERYONE would vote here....


----------



## Pippin_290

I think my name is very obvious to whnat I am not!!!

all Female here!!!!


----------



## Ramagna

I think we'll never know...


----------



## Arvedui

Male


----------



## Firnnovien

Female


----------



## Celebthôl

Male


----------



## Phenix

I'm a male...


----------



## Legolas_lover12

gee this is an intelligent conversation .... amazing how many one word answers we get


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Isn't it though> I'm just so happy to have such intelligent friends on this intelligent forum with intellegent conversations.....


----------



## TheFool

m


----------



## Weathergirl2006

female!!


----------



## Glamdring

SCORE ONE FOR THE MALES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grond

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *gee this is an intelligent conversation .... amazing how many one word answers we get  *


 ROFL! The thread is titled male or female. In this thread a one word answer is all that is necessary. **whispers - "and all that will be tolerated." **


----------



## Eliot

I'm male.


----------



## Niniel

Wow, the number of males and females is almost the same! Me, I'm female.


----------



## Goldberry344

to tell the truth, i dont really think a post was necessary. i mean, you voted and told the whole forum your gender, and if someone really wants to know YOUR specific gender, they can bother to find out, n'est pas?? no?


----------



## Weathergirl2006

All evened up!!!


----------



## Thomas Baggins

I'm male too, not that my name implies that or anything


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Male!

Elen (look it's a more than one word answer)


----------



## Lossengondiel

tgif (thank god i'm female)


~~~Strider 4 ever


----------



## Legolas_lover12

that's about the funniest thing ive hear today ...of course, i've only just woken up ...LOL


----------



## *Lady Arwen*

Female


----------



## Gil-Galad

Male of course,what else   ?


----------



## Anira the Elf

female!!! TGIF TOO!!! (cept for once a month i don't)

WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!! 50/ 50 now!!! uh huh, oh ya, it's my birthday, it's my birthday!!!!

*looksa rround and goes bright red*

anyways...


----------



## Seraph

This puts the males in the lead.


----------



## Flame of Anor

Male here....


----------



## Ecthelion

I am 75%.............um, 100% male, hehe


----------



## Oren

Okay, posting on all these threads for I don't know HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE THOUGHT I WAS MALE! Sorry...if you don't know what I am now, i am female... So get it clear 100% FEMALE sorry...I'll shut up now...


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I

Je suis un homme, non?

Definitly male here, or at least that is what I was told...


----------



## Anira the Elf

" at least that's what i'm told" ???? r u kidding. who call u a chica??


----------



## T'Vog

First of all, Male.

Second of all,


> _Originally posted by Oren _
> *Okay, posting on all these threads for I don't know HOW MANY PEOPLE HAVE THOUGHT I WAS MALE! Sorry...if you don't know what I am now, i am female... So get it clear 100% FEMALE sorry...I'll shut up now... *


Well, if they've read The Book of Ti'ana, I know what might make them think you're a man. There's a man in the book named Oren.


----------



## Oren

Yeah I know...I mean I haven't read the book, but I have heard from my mom that she knows a guy called Oren...But just to make it all clear, I am not a guy...


----------



## Celebthôl

i damn well hope your not a guy Oren!


----------



## Oren

I AM NOT A GUY! I'LL POST A PICTURE OF ME TO PROVE IT! later


----------



## Eledhwen

At the time of posting, the tally is 37 males, 32 females. Not a statistically significant difference. It's a very interesting poll, in spite of its simplicity, because it shows that Tolkien's writings, with their limited romantic element, absence of sex scenes and battles in profusion, are attractive to both sexes*. 

*gender is a literary term, not a biological one (cat firmly amongst the pidgeons, Eledhwen slams the door against a swirling cloud of feathers).

Had you considered having a category "undecided"? (screeches of 'ouch' as Eledhwen treads on politically correct toes).

Eledhwen is a woman. Put the above down to the time of the month.


----------



## Zale

I'm a bloke too. People (just over the 'Net, mind) have mistaken me for female before. Can't see why. We guys can spell too, you know (or at least I can).


----------



## Legolas_lover12

> Eledhwen is a woman. Put the above down to the time of the month.



yah, i kno wot u mean ...can't wait for this week to be over ...


----------



## Anira the Elf

ug!! i tolally agree w/ u. i said something about this in one of my later posts... oh well,anyways...


ani (the QUEEN of Lothlorien) <hey!! that rhymes, this time!!!>


----------



## ILLOTRTM

How do you figure?


----------



## Legolas_lover12

yah, that's wot i was wondering ...


----------



## Viewman

Im a male  think the most here are 

so many girls :S:S i would never had fourth that :S


----------



## Legolas_lover12

and why exactly would u think that there are more girls her than boys?? hmmmmmmm??? ...


----------



## Viewman

Dont know :S But then i play live rp in the wood there are nearly never girls (those there is, is like gods!)
So i just thort this was the same


----------



## HLGStrider

I'm female. A few people have mistaken me for otherwise, but then I started using fuzzy kitten avatars... so people got a hint.

Anyway, I have a decidedly feminine way of typing... do I not?


----------



## Nefmariel

you better not think I'm a guy.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

uh ...sure u do 

and i just think that the guys like the RPGs better than the girls ...that's why there are more boys in RPGs ...


----------



## Nefmariel

maybe, but I'm not so sure that however is a theory.


----------



## Legolas_lover12

well im just saying coz i kno there are as many girls here as boys ...


----------



## Viewman

> _Originally posted by Nefmariel _
> *you better not think I'm a guy. *


w00t :S:S are you a girl??


----------



## Flame of Anor

> _Originally posted by spidr _
> *w00t :S:S are you a girl?? *


 LOL By her post, how could you not arrive at that conclusion? LOL sorry for laughing i just find that quite humerous. 

-Flame

BTW, I am a guy for those that did not see my post a couple pages back.


----------



## Elf Goddess

Female


----------



## Grond

Once again, I'm male. Please discontinue idle chat in this thread...


----------



## ILLOTRTM

Yes, please do! Well, I wish there was a way I could get EVERYONE on the forum to vote on this so we could see if there really are more guys or girls on TTF. I don't even know why I really care all that much, either! Oh well. *sigh* No big deal.


----------



## Marenautha

Hmmmm....I thought there were more girls. I'm a girl.


----------



## FREEDOM!

I am a male.


----------



## 33Peregrin

I'm Female. Oops. My username doesn't exactly show that.


----------



## Éomond

I'm a male!


----------



## munchkin

I know you all are gonna be supermega shocked but,

I'M A GUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mischievious Merry

I'm a girl. 
Mischievious Merry

P.s GIRLS RULE!!


----------



## Anduril

Male...


----------



## Gothmog

Ok, I have decided to answer.

I definitely Am.


----------



## EverEve

Hmm....now this should be a toughie: is Evie a girl, or a guy? OH! Definately girl...100%, pure, complete, ect....girl!  Now who would've figured?


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Well I'm still a male, but then who wants to know right?


----------



## Aulë

Despite what Wonks thought when she first spoke to me...
I am a guy!


----------



## omnipotent_elf

i'm a pure aussie male


----------



## Hirila

Those who can see me know it: definitely female. Oops, I forgot. Noone here can see me. 
So... am I really a woman? Am I not? Noone can tell, except me. But... can you trust me? Think about it. 

No, I'm not a killjoy.  And you can trust me. Female.


----------



## munchkin

> _Originally posted by Pippin_Took _
> *Despite what Wonks thought when she first spoke to me...
> I am a guy! *


 Yeah, despite what EVERYONES said to me, 'm still a guy, and that ain't changing for a while...


----------



## Ecthelion

> _Originally posted by munchkin _
> * 'm still a guy, and that ain't changing for a while... *



For awhile? I'm scared now.


----------



## munchkin

I'm just joking aroud.


----------



## omnipotent_elf

well if u werent jokin, we arnt supposed to judge are we................


----------



## HLGStrider

Of course you are judging him for judging and therefore I am judging you for judging him for judging and the next person on here will judge me for judging him for judging.


----------



## FoolOfATook

> Say what????



Just use your best judgement.


----------



## Grond

***************SPAM WARNING*******************

NEXT POINTLESS POST WILL BE AWARDED TWO POINTS!


----------



## elfgirl

elfgirl... my name says it all.


----------



## omnipotent_elf

so your a guy then.....?


----------



## Chymaera

I had to ask my wife to be sure, and she says that I am a male (for all thats worth).


----------



## Aulë

You could be a lesbian......


----------



## omnipotent_elf

true true.......


----------



## CelebrianTiwele

female. Celebrian is a pretty feminine name rite? i always thot so. Elronds wife was named Celebrian. we have over a 100 ppl in this forum! wow


----------



## Idril

female - although many refer to me as 'his, him and he'


----------



## Eliot

Wow. I've always thought you were a male.  Sorry.


----------



## Aulë

There really should be a "gender" option in everyone's profile so that these mistakes do not continue.
I am getting sick of being presumed female, and I'm pretty sure that everyone else, males and females, are getting annoyed at being mistakened for the other gender.


----------



## Idril

Pippin_Took you're male!! (just teasing )
And Eliot  why did you think I was male? 

A gender option might be useful - if folks use it and are truthful.


----------



## Eliot

I don't know. I just automatically thought that you were a guy.


----------



## Idril

Hmmmm...... 
(economy of words - male attribute i believe).


----------



## Elendil3119

I am a male. Idril, I confess I always thought you were a male (for some odd reason or another ).


----------



## Samwise_hero

People always get me mixed up. i am a true blue 100% Aussie..............Female!!!! 
By the way gurls we gotta increase our population. The poll as of now is
Male: 53
Female: 52


----------



## Aulë

Ack!
You're female????

*falls over in shock*


----------



## omnipotent_elf

i vote for the gender icon in the information bout people......
a female aussie on this site ....
*falls over in shock*


----------



## Eliot

That would be really cool if the mods could add that to the profiles. I'd like that.


----------



## legolasismine

110% Female!


----------



## Theoden_king

At this time the poll is an even 54 all but I am soon going to change that and give male one extra vote...................there we go, male:55
female:54


----------



## Eliot

Well, you can change the vote to: 

Male:56
Female:55

I hadn't noticed a poll earlier.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee

whaoh i made it 50 50............im male


----------



## Dr. Ransom

Uhhh, I'm really curious about the use of percentages... lol

I mean, what If I'm only like 94% Male? How would one know? 

lol. It must be way too early in the morning... lol


----------



## Beleg

Definately nale!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

Negative. I'am a meat popsicle.


----------



## Dr. Ransom

That's Disturbing... lol


Ever thought of counciling?


----------



## Talierin

> _Originally posted by Ol'gaffer _
> *Negative. I'am a meat popsicle. *



Somebody's been watching Fifth Element... *giggles*


----------



## Jericho

Pffth... I'm female, go me. I like being female.
...Except for a number of days every month in during which I despise it completely.
But anyway.
Jericho, however, is male. Not to be confused with me, Rysk, Jericho's player, who is female, as stated above. Yes yes.


----------



## Jesse

I'm male and proud of it. However, I wouldn't mind being a female for a day, to see what it's like. An adult female, not teen female. Teen females put up with SO much peer pressure and plus that boyfriend stuff wouldn't go well with me.


----------



## ms Greenleaf

Actually if you hang with guys as a girl u can get away from that..I WANT A GUY to be a GIRl for three days during their period and have Cramps...or give birth that would work


----------



## Jericho

lol, I'd love to see that too, Ms. Greenleaf. 'Twould be quite interesting indeed. Give a guy PMS, then a period and cramps and he'll never mock a girl about 'that time of month' again... Reality check!
And Jesse, not all of us put up with that... -grin- Most all of my friends are guys, and it's good to have relationships with them without those relationships being more than friendships. Peer pressure's never been a problem with me, though, because I don't particularly care what anyone thinks of me... I'm just like that. I'm one of those odd freak/goth people who just... don't care. I personally think it's better that way ^.^


----------



## Ol'gaffer

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Somebody's been watching Fifth Element... *giggles* *



Heh. You noticed huh?


----------



## omnipotent_elf

i dont want to change anything....i'm a happy male


----------



## Bombadillo

the last time I checked I was male... i think i still am today...


----------



## Orclord1990

I'm Orclord1990,im a male


----------



## The_Swordmaster

Yea I'm a male.


----------



## Finduilas

I'm a female or at least that's what doctors say.


----------



## Lantarion

I've very rarely had misunderstandings from people in this area, but just to clarify:
Lantarion is male!


----------



## BranMuffin

*I'm Male*

Yeppers, I'm a guy all the way. Although I do wonder what it's like to be Female, I wouldn't know (go figure).


----------



## e.Blackstar

Female all the way, baby!

However, most forum people tend to think I am male because of a fatal mispronunciation of my user name.
It is said Tray-ar
Most people say Tray-er

My sig and avatar said SHE who walks in the night for a reason


----------



## Celebthôl

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *I've very rarely had misunderstandings from people in this area, but just to clarify:
> Lantarion is male!
> *




AHAHAH!!! I always thought you were a chick   oops my bad


----------



## Helcaraxë

Unless I'm horribly insane, I'm most definately male. I wonder why the words male and female seem to be related to the Latin root word mal, which means bad. Maybe it's one of history's cruel anti-human jokes...


----------



## Lantarion

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl_
> AHAHAH!!! I always thought you were a chick   oops my bad


Oh, that's alright Laura..


----------



## Celebthôl

Hey you have a girly avatar anyways so there


----------



## spirit

> Oh, that's alright Laura..


 eh? nice name...hehehe


----------



## Arebeth

> _Originally posted by Ciryaher _
> *Try this thread
> 
> I confess! <--- Now invalid link. *



But it IS invalid...


----------



## Turin

Lets see if ya'll are smart enough to tell whether I'm male or female, if you can't, well lets just leave it at that.


----------



## Weathergirl2006

Well ur a boy unless ur the only girl in the boyscouts...lol


----------



## Turin

How do you know I'm in boy scouts? I have see girls in boy scouts, and some undecided.


----------



## Weathergirl2006

*hint When trying to be mysterious dont forget to take out any reveling evidence in the profile*


----------



## Turin

So you've been looking at my profile.


----------



## Weathergirl2006

Yes i always look to see if there is a name then i know if there male or female.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior

Last time I checked I was a female. Ya definitly a female.


----------



## BlackCaptain

I don't know if that was suposed to be taken in a sick wierd way or not...


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior

Wasn't supposed to be taken in a sick wierd way...........even though I just now realized it kinda sounded that way, it wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Saucy

im a gurl...though i have never been mistaken for a guy yet


----------



## Turin

When you first joined I thought you were a guy.


----------



## Weathergirl2006

I never think about it just in case i was wrong.


----------



## Turin

When I see someone on the forum I have to know what gender they are or else I might address them wrong.


----------



## Kahmûl

I'm a male.


----------



## Khôr’nagan

Defintely Male here. Can't imagine anyone getting me wrong... What with all the 'him''s in my signature (Oh, wait a minute... I have a different signature at the moment...) Well, I'm Male, so if anyone mistook me for a Girl, tell me where you live and I'll gladly come and kill you. _(*NOT* a death threat!)_*

*I have to be careful with this stuff... Two many warnings already


----------



## Lantarion

Dang, the one I issued has expired already..


----------



## Helcaraxë

Hey, you know something funny? I always thought Eriol was female. Because I had NEVER heard a pronoun used when describing him. It was always "Eriol this" or "Eriol that," never "he" or "she."


----------



## Khôr’nagan

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Dang, the one I issued has expired already..   *


 Aha, aha, aha. _Very_ funny. Oh, wait a minute... NOT IT'S NOT! But it's annoying because I got another one. And accidently, mind you. One of my posts very, _very_ strongly implied something that I did not intend, and I got warned yet again. Funny thing is, it happened _right_ when the last one had just worn off... CONSPIRACY!


----------



## spirit

spirit!

its a feminine name...so that would mean im a female


----------



## Thuringwethil

Well, since this is the official thread, let's make this official: I'm a female. Or a witch with capital B.  Before I made that sig, some people mistook me as a guy (and maybe do still), but it happens.. Not tempted to wax anyone for it..




(OffToPic: Why do some people get so upset if one mistakes their gender or sexuality, or cracks a benevolent joke about either?  Nasty jokes are another thing of course..)


----------



## Starflower

well.... there should be no doubts about my gender  
but Thuringwethil, I confess, I was one of those who thought you male,  , didn't even cross my mind that the character you got your name from is female.


----------



## Thuringwethil

Don't worry Starflower, like I said it happens. No harm done, apology accepted and other clichees.  Since I'm not the standard girl next door, all kinds of misunderstandings are routine. But simple mistakes are easily corrected, not a big deal.


----------



## spirit

Thuringwethil, (nice to meet u ) i have not seen ur name before on the forum, so i cant have mistook you! but if i dint read ur post i would think u might have been a guy! but now i know...


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *spirit!
> 
> its a feminine name...so that would mean im a female
> *


 Wait, you're actually female???   

It _*is*_ a good idea to visit this thread from time to time!  

and my sincere apologies for the mistake


----------



## elf_queen

I'm female. (pretty obvious)


----------



## My_Precious

Since somebody had some questions about my gender, I decided to post here:

I was, am, and will always be a female. 
Thank You.   



> (OffToPic: Why do some people get so upset if one mistakes their gender or sexuality, or cracks a benevolent joke about either? Nasty jokes are another thing of course..)


I think it's not as much about the gender as it sounds as it is about talking to the person not knowing them that well. Some people may feel slighted...


----------



## Thorondor

I am infact a guy


----------



## Turin

I always thought My_Presious was a guy, untill a couple weeks ago.


----------



## My_Precious

*Thinking about investing into a fuzzy little kitten/bunny avatar*


----------



## celebdraug

I AM A FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ithrynluin thought i was a guy!


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *Wait, you're actually female???
> 
> It is a good idea to visit this thread from time to time!
> 
> and my sincere apologies for the mistake *




you are kiddin me!


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by celebdraug _
> *I AM A FEMALE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ithrynluin thought i was a guy!  *


 So did I, until you showed up in the Match thread.  My apologies. 

Yeah spirit, it is the truth!


----------



## Ice Man

Male here.
I bet you didn't see that comming!


----------



## celebdraug

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *So did I, until you showed up in the Match thread.  My apologies. *



im going to have a sig saying in big bold letters im am a girl!!!!!


----------



## spirit

> _Originally posted by Gandalf White _
> *So did I, until you showed up in the Match thread.  My apologies.
> Yeah spirit, it is the truth!  *


*angry!!*
come on! look at the name! the avatar! the signature!! those alr all KINda girly thinkgs! i dont think i'd see a guy with this avatar!

but since you appologise, you're ok!


----------



## Gandalf White

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> **angry!!*
> come on! look at the name! the avatar! the signature!! those alr all KINda girly thinkgs! i dont think i'd see a guy with this avatar!
> 
> but since you appologise, you're ok! *



The name? Spirit, Wild _Stallion_ of the Cimaroon, comes to mind. Spirit is in no way associated with a female in my mind. The avatar is new...some earlier ones include a 'smiley face' with a pirate patch.  The signature apparently is the lyrics to a song. How is that girly? 

Ok, I'm done defending myself.


----------



## Turin

I also used to think Spirit was a guy, the name doesn't seem very feminin to me.


----------



## Weathergirl2006

I,on the other hand, thought spirit was more femine than anything else.


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Spirit's a guy!!  Oh man!!! J/K I always thought that you were a girl, Spirit, buit just to be on both sides of the spectrum. I don't see why Spirit sounds like a girly name?


----------



## My_Precious

I thought that Spirit was a guy too. It just sounded masculine (now it somehow sounds more feminine... ) But then again, I thought that M_P sounded like a girls name, and I got a lot of "he", "him"...


----------



## spirit

MY GOD!!!



> The avatar is new...some earlier ones include a 'smiley face' with a pirate patch.


 i admit that, but that was just a one off... now is a girly kinda one!!  



> I,on the other hand, thought spirit was more femine than anything else.


 thanks Weathergirl2006 

My_Precious, Thomas Baggins,Turin not you all too!! 

and i really cant see a guy having the name spirit!! 


ANYONE ELSE THOUGHT I WAS A GUY??


----------



## Weathergirl2006

Hehe you're welcome! you should start a poll "what did u think i was" it would be funny to see the results


----------



## Thomas Baggins

Heehee, you're right Spirit, I can't picture a guy with that name! But still, it's not altogether feminine either, and by-the-way. I did say that I knew you were a girl, I was just joking in the top of my post. A poll would be funny!


----------



## My_Precious

Spirit, blame that horse cartoon! The horse is a guy, so I think that's what made me think you were too.


----------



## spirit

thanks for the idea!

here you go!
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13988


edit:


> Spirit, blame that horse cartoon! The horse is a guy, so I think that's what made me think you were too.



what horse cartoon??


----------



## childoferu

bonafide male


----------



## Prince of Cats

mayel so the card reads


----------



## childoferu

Prince of Cats said:


> mayel so the card reads


 
yea, I don't think anyone here has ever heard of a female prince


----------



## Ermundo

I am a MAN.


----------



## childoferu

Ermundo said:


> I am a MAN.


 
so, above all else, you desire power? hehe...


----------



## Elbereth

if he desired power he would have put a WO - before MAN.


----------



## Ermundo

One day....I'll come up with a comeback. One day...


----------



## Starbrow

I'm a female, even though Starbrow is a male character in Tolkien's story.


----------



## Mr. Istari

I am most definately male.


----------



## Mike

I am male. Like Conan. Except more masculine.


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith

Behold, I am female...kind of obvious seeing as Hiril means Lady in Sindarin...


----------



## Rainwall

I'm male!


----------



## Bucky

'I'm a man
yes I am
Way past twenty one;
I'm a man
Oh yes I am." - Bo Diddley


----------

